# My Mouse - Shagrath. :)



## Kulaasvokul (Feb 13, 2014)

Shagrath is a 7 week old Albino long haired mouse. 
My boyfriend picked the name from a member of the band Dimmu Borgir. 
Hes very cute and loves milk drops.  I've had him for about a week now.  I hope the pictures ive attached work/are okay to post.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous looks like my Stuart. But that's not possible because Stuart rarely (I pretty much have to force him) to let me pick him up (if I can ever catch him)


----------

